# Mural ideas



## jellyfish (Feb 22, 2007)

My friend wants me to help her paint a mural for her sons room. He's 5. He's a normal boy - into animals, super heros, sports, etc. She doesn't really have anything in mind so far and says she's hoping that i can come up with something. Help me come up with some ideas!!


----------



## Mandy (Feb 22, 2007)

A few themes you might try:

outer space (maybe a moon-scene or spaceships and planets)
jungle (leafy trees and monkeys?)
dinosaurs (Would be cute, but might be something he'd grow out of soon)
airplanes (blue sky and clouds with different airplanes)
under the sea (sharks, fish and submarines)


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe zoo animals like tigers, monkeys, elephants, etc
Or you could theme it around his favorite sport - baseball or football, etc


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2007)

Below is a photo of the mural I painted in the "play area" of my shop.

I find inspiration flipping through color books.

The trick is to find content they won't outgrow too quick.

A few classic mural themes are:
Transportation
Castle
Under Water
Pirates
Jungle
Zoo
Outer Space
Farm/Rodeo
Dinosaurs


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 2, 2007)

Great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

What did you decide to paint? You better post pictures on here when it's done.


----------



## Martin81Vette (Sep 24, 2007)

I was watching "Little People, Big World" on TLC the other day and one of their children had an incredible mural painted by an artist in his bedroom. The artist used glow in the dark paints and installed a black light in the room to illuminate it all at night.

He painted the stars and different planets with the silhouettes of trees etc in the foreground, it was incredible!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Below is a photo of the mural I painted in the "play area" of my shop.
> 
> I find inspiration flipping through color books.
> 
> The trick is to find content they won't outgrow too quick.



That's cute!

Irena


----------

